# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Hypogonder

## ingridvandijk

hallo allemaal 

Ik heb moeder die lijd aan hypogonder ze woont bij mijn broer in (toen ze daar kwam wonen wisten we niet dat ze dat had) en het is niet gemakelijk omdat zo wel ik als mijn broer niet weten hoe we er mee om moeten gaan
ze klaagt over haar gezondheid maar we weten nooit of echt is of dat ze toneel speeld om aandacht te krijgen 
wie weet daar meer over en ervaring mee en kan ons tips geven hoe er mee om te gaan 
groetjes ingrid

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ingrid,

Vervelend voor jullie dat je moeder lijdt aan hypochondrie  :Frown: 
Hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=647 staan wat ervaringen en hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=852 staat iets over hypochondrie.
Op deze site http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...drie-hebt.html staat ook informatie.
Op een andere site vond ik ook ervaringen en tips over hoe om te gaan met iemand met hypochondrie http://www.medischforum.nl/onderwerp/10400 en http://www.adaptonline.nl/primaire-l...s-hypochondrie
Ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan de ervaringen en tips die in de links staan.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## hedgehog

Ik ben zelf ook erg hypochondrisch geweest. Nu heb ik het allemaal wel aardig onder controle gekregen en heb ik niet veel 'aanvallen' meer dat ik er erg last van heb. Dat ik ermee opsta en ermee naar bed ga. 

Een paar jaar terug had ik dus lange periodes achter elkaar dat ik continu heel erg angstig was. Dat ik bij elke klacht bang was dat ik iets heel ergs mankeerde. En ik was ook altijd bang voor allerlei verschillende ziektes, ook al was het totaal niet logisch dat ik het zou krijgen. Ik hield het alleen veel voor me. Maar doordat ik het idee had dat ik een bepaalde ziekte had, kreeg ik ook bepaalde klachten daarvan. Dat was dus allemaal psychisch. Ben daarvoor een aantal keer naar de huisarts geweest om me te laten onderzoeken. Maar elke keer kwam eruit dat het psychisch was. Het is heel erg belastend voor me geweest. Kon veel dingen niet meer doen, omdat ik dan bang was dat het de kans alleen maar zou vergroten om ziek te worden. 

Nu ben ik daarin gelukkig veel vooruit gegaan. Wat wel belangrijk is, is dat de hypochonder serieus genomen wordt. Als hij/zij echt last heeft van die angst, is het eigenlijk geen toneel spelen meer. Het is psychisch, dus dat maakt het wel lastig. Ik merkte dat ik continu weer geruststelling nodig had. Ik weet nog niet de beste remedie hier tegen. Nou ja, soms kunnen medicijnen net wat meer helpen. En ja, soms is het gewoon zo dat ze momenteel extra veel gerustgesteld moet worden. Ik durde ook niet alleen te zijn en durfde niet te slapen hierdoor. 

Dus wat ik je mee wil geven, is dat het belangrijk is om je moeder serieus te nemen, en haar eventueel wat gerust te stellen. Ook al lijkt het niet binnen te komen, uiteindelijk zal het waarschijnlijk wel wat uithalen. 
Veel sterkte ermee!

----------

